# How to sell Japanese antiques



## alexis.alvarez (Aug 27, 2009)

I've just moved from Japan, and brought my two tansu with me, but have decided to sell them. They're antiques, but not authenticated. Does anyone know of an antique shop or expert that would authenticate and either buy from me or sell them for me on consignment?

Thanks!

alexis


----------

